

How does this scam work? - ezl

(Mail to the brand holder, thanks)<p>Dear CEO/Principal,<p>I'm sorry to disturb you so abruptly.<p>We are the department of registration service in China. On April 11,2013, we received an application formally. One company named "TianFeng Investment  Co.,Ltd" had applied for the Brand Name "rocketlease" and some relevant domain names through our body.<p>Now we are handling this registration, and we found that the keyword of these domain names and Brand Name is identical with your company's. So now we need to confirm a couple of things with you:
1. If your company consigns that company to register these domain names and Brand Name, we will send an application form to them and help them finish the registration at once.
2. If your company has nothing to do with that company, they maybe have other purposes to register these domain names and Brand Name.<p>We haven't finished the registration of that company yet, and we have postponed the application of this company temporarily already. In order to deal with this issue better, please contact us by telephone or email as soon as possible.<p>In addition, we hereby affirm that our time limit for dissent application is 7 days. If your company files no dissent within the time limit, we will unconditionally approve the application submitted by that company.<p>Best Regards<p>Anna Liu
Regional Manager<p>AnHui Office:
Phone: 0086 551 6512 0117       
    Fax: 0086 551 6512 3308 
Postal Code:230022<p>Address:AnGao World Cities,No. 99,WangJiang West Road,HeFei,AnHui Province,China
ShangHai Headquarters:
Postal Code:201315
Address:No.11,Lane 788,Xiupu Road,Nanhui District,ShangHai,China
======
Piskvorrr
If I were a scammer, 1. I'd pretend to need processing fees for this and
processing fees for that (perhaps I'd pretend that I needed to bribe some
officials by your additional money), 2. prolong this process as long as the
mark ("brand holder") is willing to give you money, 3. PROFIT!!! (The actual
"formal application" need not actually exist.)

Of course, this is all based on the assumption that it _is_ a scam (of which I
don't have any data either way).

------
senic
The claims in the messages are lies designed to trick website owners into
unnecessarily registering a series of domain names at inflated prices.

------
ezl
got this in my inbox this morning and i've not come across this sort of email
before.

the site seems legit when you look at it, but is clearly bogus (all links are
broken, searching for domains doesnt work)

I'm curious, so I'm trying to understand what they get out of this by doing
this.

